# Super Charger Script - Need Help



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have read through the post, but still am very confused about what to do. When I go to download the pdf file it says it can't load it...do I start with the starter kit or Update 9 RC8.2? Just need some general guidance


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> I have read through the post, but still am very confused about what to do. When I go to download the pdf file it says it can't load it...do I start with the starter kit or Update 9 RC8.2? Just need some general guidance


Start with the starter kit. The starter kit is a zip, but isn't meant to be flashed. You have to use a file explorer to extract the scripts within the zip. If I remember correctly, there's a script file to install the wraithdu version of busybox, one to reinstall wraithdu's busybox on every boot, and one to install the zipalign binary, there might be a fourth too that does all of the other three options, can't remember, but they're all titled by what they do. The pdf of supercharger v6 should download as a pdf, but it's not an app, and doesn't install like an .apk package, it's a script. What you need is the app script manager, it's the best and easiest way to execute custom scripts imho. There's a free and paid version in play store. You could use a terminal emulator to run the scripts also, but doing it that way is a PITA imo compared to using script manager. With script manager, choose browse as root, select your script to run from your sd card, and when the dialog box comes up, click the greyed out superuser (android crossbones) icon, it should glow green if done correctly, and allows you to execute the script as root. On a side note, I recommend using update 9 test 12, the descriptions, instructions, and operations in the script are more refined compared to previous versions. Zeppelinrox's newest releases can be found linked in the v6 supercharger xda thread in the OP.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Start with the starter kit. The starter kit is a zip, but isn't meant to be flashed. You have to use a file explorer to extract the scripts within the zip. If I remember correctly, there's a script file to install the wraithdu version of busybox, one to reinstall wraithdu's busybox on every boot, and one to install the zipalign binary, there might be a fourth too that does all of the other three options, can't remember, but they're all titled by what they do. The pdf of supercharger v6 should download as a pdf, but it's not an app, and doesn't install like an .apk package, it's a script. What you need is the app script manager, it's the best and easiest way to execute custom scripts imho. There's a free and paid version in play store. You could use a terminal emulator to run the scripts also, but doing it that way is a PITA imo compared to using script manager. With script manager, choose browse as root, select your script to run from your sd card, and when the dialog box comes up, click the greyed out superuser (android crossbones) icon, it should glow green if done correctly, and allows you to execute the script as root. On a side note, I recommend using update 9 test 12, the descriptions, instructions, and operations in the script are more refined compared to previous versions. Zeppelinrox's newest releases can be found linked in the v6 supercharger xda thread in the OP.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Thanks, I might give this a shot when I decide which ROM I am going to stay on haha...probably Thundershed


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

After you have the pdf file on your sdcard, (before you run it in script manager) in root explorer you need to remove the pdf extension. I shorten the entire file name to v6.sh, but as long as the sh is at the end you'll be fine.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I accidentely said no to the boot animation in setup, how do I reconfigure it so I do have it?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

redbelly said:


> After you have the pdf file on your sdcard, (before you run it in script manager) in root explorer you need to remove the pdf extension. I shorten the entire file name to v6.sh, but as long as the sh is at the end you'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I used to think they had to be edited like you mentioned too, but it's not necessary to change the file extension, it runs correctly as is. I keep mine pdf

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I used to think they had to be edited like you mentioned too, but it's not necessary to change the file extension, it runs correctly as is. I keep mine pdf
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Yea got everything working, and WOW I am so happy with it, it is incredible how fast my phone is on Tshed now!! However...not sure if you can answer these questions but here are a few I have:

1. Like I stated in the above post, when I first ran the script it gave me the option to have some boot animation (I think?) and I said no to it...is there any way I can change that so I DO have it?

2. How do you make the widget for Engine Flush, Super Clean, Detail, etc?

3. What scripts do you recommend I run and how often (the ones in the previous question and others)?

4. Does everything have to be on the root of the SD Card for it to work or can I organize it in folders?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Yea got everything working, and WOW I am so happy with it, it is incredible how fast my phone is on Tshed now!! However...not sure if you can answer these questions but here are a few I have:
> 
> 1. Like I stated in the above post, when I first ran the script it gave me the option to have some boot animation (I think?) and I said no to it...is there any way I can change that so I DO have it?
> 
> ...


Okay, here goes.
1. The boot animation that option refers to is the scrolling text in the v6 script at the beginning that says supercharger v6 by zeppelinrox. I think there is an option to restore it, but I didn't care to see it and wanted to get to business, so not sure.

2. I don't know if you have the paid or free version of script manager, but I would download SM widgets from play store if you haven't. I'm not sure if the free version of script manager has widgets with it, but the widgets add on app adds more options I think. To set the widget, just long press your home screen, and select a script mgr. Widget size, and if I remember right, you can either click the widget to select a script to connect it to, or it will ask you which script to use for the widget when you place it. I don't use the widget, it consumes resources. I check outputs with terminal emulator and by checking the scripts for it.

3. I recommend engine flushing every few hours like it says in the script. I recommend all the scripts you mentioned. To avoid a huge explanation, just read the text in the v6 script, it explains the additional scripts, how you should use them, and what they do. Pay attention when it talks about boot scripts, the file bath for those is system/etc/init d. With script manager, you can set scripts to run on boot, on a schedule, however you'd like. In terms of additional scripts, I bulletproof my system apps and run the bulletproof scripts. Making your launcher hard to kill, bulletproofing apps of choice, and using the minfree calculator to set custom oom settings will give the best results.

4. The scripts absolutely do not have to be on the root of the sd card to work. Actually, the boot scripts supercharger places are in system/etc/init d, and you can organize any scripts you downloaded from xda into folders. Other scripts that v6 supercharger talks about writing besides boot scripts get put in a v6 supercharger folder it creates on the root of your sd card. There's no reason to move the destination folder v6 creates on your sd card root.

Whew.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot! This script is insane its already made my phone that much faster...running the 768HP setting. One last question though (I think haha) do you recommend KickAssKernilizer if I am running IMO's kernel and what about 3G Turboboost?

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Thanks a lot! This script is insane its already made my phone that much faster...running the 768HP setting. One last question though (I think haha) do you recommend KickAssKernilizer if I am running IMO's kernel and what about 3G Turboboost?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions


Are you using the generic 768 HP, number 8 or 9 in the menu? If so, use the calculator and apply the settings it produces, doing that customizes your settings for a better fit with your setup and apps.
Some users swear by the kak and 3g turbo. I know that 3g turbo did boost my down and up speeds, but i stopped using kik with imo's kernels because I believe his kernels are already highly optimized and that kik, like all of zep's scripts, is most beneficial to stock rooted roms and stock kernels. I have something else too, Will post in your other thread...

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

everytime i run it it kills my status bar and I've no clue to get it back

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> everytime i run it it kills my status bar and I've no clue to get it back
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Here bud.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tenthstone.notification&hl=en

It's free. After using, bulletproof the status bar and you should be fine.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks but still no bar









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> thanks but still no bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you running a CM rom?

Doug B.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope iKream but I've installed a backup just now and tried it again and it stayed 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> Nope iKream but I've installed a backup just now and tried it again and it stayed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh, I assumed you were on thundershed since I've seen you post there. That app is intended for cm sources roms I think. Glad you got it going.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

my DD is thundershed but I wanted to see how smooth the v6 would make sense so I can play with a different flavor and not immediately flash back to aosp









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> my DD is thundershed but I wanted to see how smooth the v6 would make sense so I can play with a different flavor and not immediately flash back to aosp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am done with Sense...AOSP ftw haha


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Are you using the generic 768 HP, number 8 or 9 in the menu? If so, use the calculator and apply the settings it produces, doing that customizes your settings for a better fit with your setup and apps.
> Some users swear by the kak and 3g turbo. I know that 3g turbo did boost my down and up speeds, but i stopped using kik with imo's kernels because I believe his kernels are already highly optimized and that kik, like all of zep's scripts, is most beneficial to stock rooted roms and stock kernels. I have something else too, Will post in your other thread...
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Alright I will just stick with V6 then and I applied custom settings ;p


----------

